# Έλληνες εθνικοί ή παγανιστές; Και πώς αποδίδονται στα αγγλικά;



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2014)

Costas said:


> οι παγανιστές


τσ, τσ, "έλληνες εθνικοί" λέμε. Πιπέρι στο στόμα. 

Και για να ολοκληρώσετε τις γνώσεις σας, δεν λέμε "δωδεκαθεϊσμός", "ελληνική θρησκεία" λέμε. Δικαίωμα στον αυτοπροσδιορισμό - και είμαι η τελευταία που θα τους το αρνηθώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

Καλά, ναι, φαίνεται και στο κομμάτι κειμένου που παρέθεσα. Ωστόσο δεν βλέπω τι το κακό έχει ο όρος παγανιστής, που είναι και ιστορικά διαυγής, για μένα τουλάχιστον. Και τι το μειωτικό έχει;

Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πώς αποδίδεται το Έλληνες εθνικοί στα αγγλικά. Ethnic Greek πάντως όχι! Ούτε φαντάζομαι να ετεροπροσδιορίζονται, τελικά, ως Greek gentiles...Οπότε τι; το δικό τους τραγελαφικό "Ethnikoi Hellenes" πρέπει να το δεχτούμε σώνει και καλά λόγω αυτοπροσδιορισμού; Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης τι όνομα ουσιαστικό δίνει στα ελληνικά, και τι επίθετο. Αρκετά τιτάνια φορτία κουβαλάει ήδη το "έθνος" (nation / ethnic- / gentile), γιατί να του φορτώσω κι άλλα;

Για το δεύτερο συμφωνώ, όχι λόγω αυτοπροσδιορισμού (δεν συμφωνώ με το sacrosanctum της έννοιας του αυτοπροσδιορισμού, αλλιώς και τους Χρυσαυγίτες θα πρέπει να τους λέμε εθνικιστές και μόνο, κοκ.) αλλά γιατί η λέξη "δωδεκαθεϊσμός" είναι πολύ περιοριστική, η δε "ελληνική θρησκεία" απολύτως διαυγής και ιστορικά έγκυρη.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2014)

*Αρχαιο*ελληνική. Όχι σκέτα ελληνική. Για ν' αποφευχθεί η σύγχυση με τη λαϊκή θρησκεία του Νέου Ελληνισμού (δοξασίες για δαιμονικά, νεράιδες, ανορθόδοξες επεμβάσεις αγίων, ιαματικές πρακτικές και πρακτικές μαγείας, θυσίες ζώων κ.τ.τ.).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2014)

Costas said:


> Ωστόσο δεν βλέπω τι το κακό έχει ο όρος παγανιστής, που είναι και ιστορικά διαυγής, για μένα τουλάχιστον. Και τι το μειωτικό έχει;


Δεν ξέρω, απευθύνσου στους καθ' ύλην αρμοδίους. Εγώ απλώς επισήμανα το πώς αυτοπροσδιορίζονται.



Earion said:


> *Αρχαιο*ελληνική. Όχι σκέτα ελληνική.


Εγώ συμφωνώ. Για δες αν μπορείς να πείσεις και εκείνους. 

Χωρίς πλάκα πάντως, αν επιμείνουν αρκετά στο να τη λένε "ελληνική θρησκεία" και αν γίνουν κάμποσοι, στο τέλος θα το δούμε και στα λεξικά έτσι. Αν παραμείνουν τρεις και ο κούκος, τότε όχι. Απλά πράματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Πιστεύω ότι δεν κοντράρονται οι δυο όροι γιατί οι μεν προσδιορίζουν την θρησκεία τους σαν ελληνορθόδοξη και οι δε σαν ελληνική. Πάντως οι Έλληνες εθνικοί είναι τρεις και ο κούκος και δεν προβλέπεται να αυξηθούν ποτέ. Τουναντίον, τείνουν να μειωθούν, όπως και οι πιστοί των υπόλοιπων θρησκειών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ωραία η απορία για το πώς θα πούμε τους «Έλληνες εθνικούς», αλλά δεν έχω καλύτερη απάντηση: Greek pagans θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Όχι τα παρεξηγήσιμα gentiles ή revivalists. 
Κοίταξα κι εδώ, αλλά με βοήθησε να σκεφτώ μόνο την περίφραση worshippers of ancient Gods.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι που να περιέχει τον όρο _old Greek religion. Ξέρω 'γώ, κάτι σαν Greek old religion worshippers_ ή_ practicioners._


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν ξέρω, απευθύνσου στους καθ' ύλην αρμοδίους. Εγώ απλώς επισήμανα το πώς αυτοπροσδιορίζονται.


Εντάξει, κι εγώ είπα πως δεν με δεσμεύει το πώς αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ούτε γενικά το πώς αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ο καθένας. Πρόκειται για γενικότερο ζήτημα. Εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα με το παγανιστής; Γιατί κατάλαβα μεν ότι το πρώτο σχόλιό σου (τσ, τσ, ...με το πιπέρι) ήταν ειρωνικό, αλλά λόγω του ότι πιο κάτω μίλησες πιο σοβαρά για το θέμα του αυτοπροσδιορισμού, δεν έχω καταλάβει τελικά πώς τοποθετείσαι.

Το ελληνική θρησκεία δεν με χαλάει, άλλωστε υπάρχει γενικότερα το δίλημμα όταν λέμε Έλληνες αν εννοούμε τους οικουμενικής σημασίας προγόνους μας ή τους σύγχρονους βαλκανικής σημασίας εαυτούς μας. Οπότε μέσα εκεί εντάσσεται και το ελληνική θρησκεία, και από κει και πέρα καταλαβαίνεις σε τι αναφέρεται ο όρος ελληνική θρησκεία με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα (φαντάζομαι η σχέση αρχαία-νέα είναι 99% vs. 1%). Δεν βαραίνουν το ίδιο οι Theoi και οι καλλικάντζαροι. Και άλλωστε η ίδια η προσθήκη του επιθέτου "λαϊκή" δείχνει ότι χωρίς αυτή την προσθήκη η αυτόματη ταύτιση του όρου "ελληνική θρησκεία" με τα ξωτικά κλπ. είναι αδύνατη. Η (νεο)ελληνική θρησκεία (χωρίς το "λαϊκή" μπροστά) είναι ο χριστιανισμός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2014)

Σωστά κατάλαβες ότι το πιπέρι ήταν ειρωνικό (και άρα δεν θεωρώ αναγκαίο το να αποφύγουν το παγανιστής) αλλά ότι το παρακάτω ήταν σοβαρό (άρα δέχομαι τον όρο που επιλέγουν, ασχέτως αν θα τον επέλεγα εγώ ή όχι). 

Δεν ξέρω αν έτσι σου είναι ξεκάθαρη η τοποθέτησή μου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

Ναι, μου είναι. Άρα συνεχίζω να χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο παγανιστής απροβλημάτιστα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
Το σχετικό νήμα *Ethnoreligionist *ασχολείται έστω και παρεμπιπτόντως με τον παγανισμό και τα ethnic, εθνο-, εθνικο- κ.τ.τ. σε θρησκευτικά συμφραζόμενα (ιδίως τα ποστ #2, #16, #19, #23, #24, #25).


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
*Hellenism *(Greek: Ἑλληνισμός), or the *Hellenic Ethnic Religion* (Ἑλληνικὴ Ἐθνικὴ Θρησκεία), also known as *Dodekatheism *(Δωδεκαθεϊσμός), *Olympianism*, or *Hellenic Neopaganism*, refers to various reconstructionist movements that revive ancient Greek religious practices, emerging since the 1990s.
...
*Groups and self-designations*
Hellenic Reconstructionism exists in Greece and in other countries. Leaders of the movement claimed in 2005 that there are as many as 2,000 adherents to the Hellenic tradition in Greece, with an additional 100,000 who have "some sort of interest".[SUP][1][/SUP] No official estimates exist for devotees worldwide.

There are no official naming practices for this religion, but there does seem to be an informal naming convention, based on academically accepted descriptive definitions, adhered to by groups and most individuals. Additionally, subgroups use a variety of names to distinguish branches focusing on specific schools of thought, or modern traditions focusing on the public practices of individual city-states. These subgroups can be described as denominations. _Hellenism_, the _Hellenic tradition_, the _Hellenic religion_, and _Hellenic polytheism_ all can be said to be used interchangeably to refer to the religion, and are synonymous. The phrase _Hellenic Polytheistic Reconstructionism_ refers to the methodology used to revive the religion, but is not the religion itself. _Dodekatheism _and _Olympianism_ are other names, though less commonly used.

"Hellenism" is a popular identifier, especially in English speaking nations. The word means (in ancient Greek) the civilization and culture of ancient Greece, but is also used in modern Greek to refer to the totality of the Greek people and culture. The term's use in religion stems from a systemization of Greek religion done by the Roman Emperor Julian. Its use to refer to modern revivalist Hellenic polytheism was popularized by Andrew Campbell, the author of _Old Stones, New Temples.[SUP][2]

[/SUP]_
*In Greece*
​The first Greek organization to openly support the religious revival of Hellenic religion was Ύπατο Συμβούλιο των Ελλήνων Εθνικών (Supreme Council of Ethnikoi Hellenes or YSEE), established in 1997,[SUP][3][/SUP] and is publicly active. YSEE is a founding member of the World Congress of Ethnic Religions (now European Congress of Ethnic Religions) and hosted the seventh annual WCER Congress in June 2004.[SUP][4] [/SUP]YSEE is also a member of the European Union's action programme to combat discrimination. The organization primarily refers to the religion as the "Ethnic Polytheistic, Hellenic Tradition", "genuine Hellenismos"[SUP][5][/SUP] or simply "Hellenism" in English translations, and its practitioners as _Ethnikoi Hellenes_, "Ethnic Hellenes".

Another very active organization since its founding at 2008 is Labrys religious community. Labrys has focused primarily on the religious aspects of Hellenic (Greek) polytheism, avoiding antichristian rhetoric and politics, establishing weekly public rituals [SUP][6][/SUP] and engaging in other aspects of practical promotion of polytheism like theater and music.[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP] Labrys has also promoted among Hellenic polytheists worldwide the need to actively practice household worship and the idea that family and community should be the starting points of religious practice.[SUP][12][/SUP] The community has been organizing since 2008 the largest festival in Athens and also actively participates and supports the religious aspects of the oldest Hellenic festival in Greece, Promitheia[SUP][13][/SUP] which is held every year on Mount Olympus.

Other Greek organizations, such as Dodekatheon (Δωδεκάθεον, _Dōdekátheon_, Of the Twelve Gods),[SUP][14][/SUP] the Helliniki Hetaireia Archaiophilon (Societas Hellenica Antiquariorum), the Thyrsos use a combination of terms interchangeably, including ἑλληνικὴ θρησκεία (_hellēnikē thrēskeîa_, translated as "Hellenic religion"), Hellenic polytheistic religion, and Hellenism.[SUP][15][16][/SUP]
Wikipedia: *Hellenism (religion) 

*
Επίσης: *Ελληνική εθνική θρησκεία*, *Polytheistic reconstructionism*


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Πολύ μου αρέσει το *neopagans*. Το *ethnic* έχει χάσει την αρχική του σημασία και ας το ξεχάσουν. _Archaic_ χαρακτηρίζεται από το ODE.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2014)

Εμένα μου αρέσει το Gentile Greeks, που ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Earion said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσει το Gentile Greeks, που ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω.


Όταν βλέπω Gentile, σκέφτομαι μόνον Claudio.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Earion said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσει το Gentile Greeks, που ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω.


Ίσως δεν πρόσεξες τον ενθουσιασμό μου με το neo-. Το gentile Greeks χρησιμοποιεί σπάνια / απαρχαιωμένη σημασία (gentile = pagan) και αφορά άλλες εποχές.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πολύ μου αρέσει το *neopagans*. Το *ethnic* έχει χάσει την αρχική του σημασία και ας το ξεχάσουν. _Archaic_ χαρακτηρίζεται από το ODE.



Πώς να το ξεχάσουν, αφού πατάνε στο ξένο ethnic religions.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Το _ethnic religions_ δεν παρεξηγείται αφού διατηρεί την απολιθωματική του αξία. Αλλά το Ethnic Hellenes που είδα, μμμ... Σίγουρα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα εγώ για να τους περιγράψω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το _ethnic religions_ δεν παρεξηγείται αφού διατηρεί την απολιθωματική του αξία. Αλλά το Ethnic Hellenes που είδα, μμμ... Σίγουρα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα εγώ για να τους περιγράψω.


Α γεια σου! Άλλο πώς θέλει κάποιος να λέει τον εαυτό του, άλλο οι άλλοι. Κι εγώ neo-pagans τούς λέω στους τουρίστες.


----------



## Inachus (Jan 21, 2014)

Το "παγανιστής" και το "ειδωλολάτρης" συνώνυμα δεν είναι; Το δεύτερο έχει μία αρνητική σημασία, απ' όσο ξέρω, την έχει όμως και το πρώτο;


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2014)

Όχι, δεν την έχει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2014)

Costas said:


> Άρα συνεχίζω να χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο παγανιστής απροβλημάτιστα.


Αβάδιστα και αβασάνιστα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το ελληνική θρησκεία δεν με χαλάει, άλλωστε υπάρχει γενικότερα το δίλημμα όταν λέμε Έλληνες αν εννοούμε τους οικουμενικής σημασίας προγόνους μας ή τους σύγχρονους βαλκανικής σημασίας εαυτούς μας. Οπότε μέσα εκεί εντάσσεται και το ελληνική θρησκεία, και από κει και πέρα καταλαβαίνεις σε τι αναφέρεται ο όρος ελληνική θρησκεία με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα (φαντάζομαι η σχέση αρχαία-νέα είναι 99% vs. 1%). Δεν βαραίνουν το ίδιο οι Theoi και οι καλλικάντζαροι. Και άλλωστε η ίδια η προσθήκη του επιθέτου "λαϊκή" δείχνει ότι χωρίς αυτή την προσθήκη η αυτόματη ταύτιση του όρου "ελληνική θρησκεία" με τα ξωτικά κλπ. είναι αδύνατη. Η (νεο)ελληνική θρησκεία (χωρίς το "λαϊκή" μπροστά) είναι ο χριστιανισμός.


 
Να τα πω κάπως καλύτερα: στη ρίζα του προβλήματος βρίσκεται το γνωστό αιώνιο πρόβλημα που ταλαιπωρεί εμάς τους Νεοέλληνες: το επίθετο Greek, έτσι σκέτο, για τους έξω σημαίνει «αρχαίος ελληνικός». Για να προσδιορίσει κανείς το νέο ελληνικό, πρέπει να βάλει μπροστά το modern (Modern Greek). Επομένως Greek religion (ή, ακόμα εμφανέστερα, Hellenic religion) για τους ξένους είναι αποκλειστικά η αρχαία ελληνική θρησκεία (οι Theoi). Το ancient είναι περιττό. Που σημαίνει ότι οι ξένοι δεν επαφίενται στα συμφραζόμενα. Το δίπολο γι’ αυτούς είναι εξαρχής σαφές: Greek και Modern Greek. Άρα οι παγανιστές ή δωδεκαθεϊστές ή όπως αλλιώς είναι οπαδοί της Greek religion (και βεβαίως είναι revivalists, βλ. #12). Οι καλικάντζαροι είναι Modern Greek religion (στο βαθμό που δεν επιθυμεί κανείς να τους πει ακριβέστερα Modern Greek folklore).

Όταν μεταφερόμαστε στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα χρειάζεται να προστεθεί το «αρχαίος». Βεβαίως η αυτόματη ταύτιση του όρου «ελληνική θρησκεία» με τα ξωτικά (κλπ.) είναι αδύνατη —αλλά όχι για μας, για τους ξένους. Η (νεο)ελληνική θρησκεία (χωρίς το "λαϊκή" μπροστά) είναι ο χριστιανισμός, ναι, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι φεύγει η παρένθεση. Για τους ξένους δεν υπάρχει η ταύτιση ελληνική θρησκεία = χριστιανισμός.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2014)

Ίσως να φταίει το ότι είμαι αλλού, αλλά αν άκουγα κάποιον να μιλάει για Greek religion θα σκεφτόμουν αυτόματα τους δώδεκα θεούς. Αυτή ειναι άλλωστε η θρησκεία των ΑΗΠ, και είναι δικό μας φρούτο. Aν μιλάγανε για Greek Christianity, θα σκεφτόμουν ΧΟ.


----------

